# Low Lying Sprinkler Head



## LawnGeek (Apr 12, 2020)

Hey guys, i have a low lying head that is leaking water, once the zone has stopped. I also happen to be switching my heads to the Rainbird rvans. From what i can tell, there is not a rainbird check valve that can be purchased separately. But, i did see that rainbird has the 1800 series "seal a matic" series, with built in check valves inside the bodies. Can these rvan nozzles be swapped into the 1800 series bodies ? I see that hunter sells a check valve that can be inserted in the bodies. Will the hunter check valve work in rainbird bodies? Just looking for the best way to get this residual water stopped. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Colinwjholding (Apr 6, 2020)

As long as it is a mister body it will take r van heads. The commercial nAme for them is the sam-prs heAds. They come in all the sizes. 1804/1806/1812


----------



## T76turbo (9 mo ago)

LawnGeek said:


> Hey guys, i have a low lying head that is leaking water, once the zone has stopped. I also happen to be switching my heads to the Rainbird rvans. From what i can tell, there is not a rainbird check valve that can be purchased separately. But, i did see that rainbird has the 1800 series "seal a matic" series, with built in check valves inside the bodies. Can these rvan nozzles be swapped into the 1800 series bodies ? I see that hunter sells a check valve that can be inserted in the bodies. Will the hunter check valve work in rainbird bodies? Just looking for the best way to get this residual water stopped. Thanks in advance!


You got your answer above.

Just adding that I have that exact combo and it is working great. (sam-prs bodies with the r-van nozzles) Only anecdotal evidence I can give is to say I heard a little spitting and sputtering when that zone would start up before and now it just starts up. I assume that means no air in the line. I never saw water coming out of the nozzles previously when the zone was off. I just assumed it could help if I ever had an issue.

On a side note, instead of using that insert check valve you talked about, you could take the opportunity to get a higher rise sprinkler body IF you need it. I grow st augustine and cut at 4.5 inches. But the builder put in 4 in rise sprinkler bodies. SO I switched almost all of mine out to 6 inch rise. (may not be an issue for you)


----------

